# icd 9 code - ulcer



## arizona1 (Oct 8, 2010)

How would you code diagnosis was written, painful ulcer grade II. 

Is "grade" synonymous with "stage"? Also, doesn't state "pressure" ulcer so could I even use the "stage" code?

thank you


----------

